# Electric Mistress - mix control



## taxfree (Jul 3, 2022)

Electric Mistress is a project that is on my radar, but I would like to have a mix control. If I put a B50K potentiometer in series with the resistor R18 (10K), would I be able to control the amount of effect and dry?


----------



## finebyfine (Jul 3, 2022)

I'm not personally familiar with the circuit but that is exactly where I would trying placing one if I were trying to do the same


----------



## Big Monk (Jul 3, 2022)

Try reading here:






						This Week on the Breadboard: The 'lectric Mama Flanger
					

I wanted to build something using the recently acquired V3207D and MN3102 chips, so here's the first pedal out of the gate.  It's a flanger based on the EHX Electric Mistress, with some updates and mods.  I remember tracing an Electric Mistress back in '77.  The design is both minimalist and...




					forum.pedalpcb.com


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jul 7, 2022)

taxfree said:


> Electric Mistress is a project that is on my radar, but I would like to have a mix control. If I put a B50K potentiometer in series with the resistor R18 (10K), would I be able to control the amount of effect and dry?


Yes, but you'll mess up the equalization AND 
you need to be more specific:
Do you want to be able to go 100% dry?
Do you want to be able to go 100% wet?


----------



## taxfree (Jul 8, 2022)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Yes, but you'll mess up the equalization AND
> you need to be more specific:
> Do you want to be able to go 100% dry?
> Do you want to be able to go 100% wet?


I would like to go 100% dry to the standard Electric Mistress. (I hope the terms are correct).


----------

